# Wheel Repair



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I was out on Friday night. But of a rush job.

But I had a bit of a miss hap. I try to look after my wheel and take great care of these. But on Friday I meet a kerb. :wall:

To say I was P1ssed would have been an understatement.

So today I looked out a kit I had purchased many moons ago. And thought why not.

Damaged area after cleaning and a gentle rub with P400 paper. to removes some bur's









wet sanded some more. And cleaned with panel wipes.









Filler Primmer applied and then sanded. With P 1000



















Cleaned again then applied colour and then sanded with P2000.



















Which brought me to the clear coat.










left to cure a good few hours. then buffed and polished by hand. So picture is a bit dark. But the sun was falling.

finished wheel.









And








Any questions and comments welcome.
Gordon

P.S edited with right picture now. :wall:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Great end result :thumb:

What was the kit called?


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Job !


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice Gordon, great work!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Cliff said:


> Great end result :thumb:
> 
> What was the kit called?


Rapide Autorepair
Alloy repair kit.

Cant remember where I even got the kit from its been that long.

But it can with everything included. Primmer, base colour and lacquer.
4 Grades of paper, cleaning wipes, clothes gloves and the like. It was quite a comprehensive kit though.

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Gordon :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a bu66er when you kerb a wheel but you'll be much happier now with that repair:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> It's a bu66er when you kerb a wheel but you'll be much happier now with that repair:thumb:


Thanks Dougie yes its a bummer. But hopefully thats them sorted for an other while anyway.
Gordon


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

great job there. I have a few scuffs on mine (never letting the girlfriend use my car again!!) Might have a go myself at this.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

thats amazing you would never know it had happened


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

hmmmmm.......... has the tyre spun on the rim? because the "rotation" word can't be seen on the finished wheel's tyre near the repair? and the word "warning" can? strange that..........


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

That's excellent - you done a superb job :thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

oh and the "damaged" wheel has a mudflap on the wheel arch is a front wheel and the last wheel is a rear with no flap?


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

nice work


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

caledonia said:


> I was out on Friday night. But of a rush job.
> 
> But I had a bit of a miss hap. I try to look after my wheel and take great care of these. But on Friday I meet a kerb. :wall:
> 
> ...


that will teach you for parking after a few brews :doublesho:wave::spam:

jus kiddin nice repair


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

3dr said:


> oh and the "damaged" wheel has a mudflap on the wheel arch is a front wheel and the last wheel is a rear with no flap?


:lol: detective 3dr :lol:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

thats a keen eye 3dr!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Gordon, you've definitely taken a photo of the wrong spokes, you can tell by the "serious injury may occur" writing on the tyre. Maybe the repair was that good you couldn't tell what part of the rim you fixed?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

Deanoecosse said:


> Gordon, you've definitely taken a photo of the wrong spokes, you can tell by the "serious injury may occur" writing on the tyre. Maybe the repair was that good you couldn't tell what part of the rim you fixed?


it's not the wrong spokes, it's the wrong wheel full stop, no mistake there! why would you take a close up picture of the spokes of a good wheel accidentally? surely you would remember which wheel you fixed? they are 2 completely different tyres, in fact the one with the rotation arrow is an ANTYRE, both wheels are passenger side wheels, but the one in the last pic is definately the rear wheel due to the fact there is no rear mudflaps on Caledonia's car, and you can see the angle of the rear bumper/splitter verses the front mudflap and sideskirt and door shuts in the first few pics, and tbh no amount of clear coat is going to make that repair look any good, it looks like it was done with a catapult :doublesho


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

3dr said:


> hmmmmm.......... has the tyre spun on the rim? because the "rotation" word can't be seen on the finished wheel's tyre near the repair? and the word "warning" can? strange that..........





3dr said:


> oh and the "damaged" wheel has a mudflap on the wheel arch is a front wheel and the last wheel is a rear with no flap?


Thanks big guy for pointing it out. And yes you where right it was the wrong picture and wheel.
The wheel posted was part of the wax wax review. So I can only put it down to user error. :wall: I uploading to photobucket.

Right pictures now added.

And lesson leaned. Always preview your post prior. :lol:

So thanks again 3dr.:thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

bloody good effort that for such a localised repair, well done.


----------

